# Dugi Otok



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Yugoslavian Fortune/Freedom (??) type standard bulker photographed discharging grain in Glasgow in mid 70s.She came regularly along with older running mate IDRIJA and sister NIN.The dockers always called her "Dougie".
Always extremely impressed with the courtesy of their crews.Could teach us a lot about manners!Such a pity how the political scene has changed their country.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes DUGI OTOK was a (Fortune type Built 1978 I.H.I.) she was scrapped 2002
her sister NIN is the Greek ATHLOS and the old IDRIJA was damaged by fire 
in Comeau Bay on 10-10-1976, then was towed to Quebec and abandoned by her owners to the underwriters and disposed of "as is where is".the new buyers towed her to Piraeus where she underwent extensive repairs and returnig in service as MARATHON in july 1978.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for that-could never remember Freedom or fortune.Sorry to hear about IDRIJA but at least she came back into service.


----------



## douglasjamesmichael (Nov 21, 2005)

The original Dugi Otok - was the VSIS Fort Providence - built by Burrard in Vancouver 1944 and immediately on hand over proceeded to San Francisco then onto Oz the story continues


----------

